

Bring me Cakes and Ale - mickeyben
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~lorch/humor/cakes.html

======
bgutierrez
<http://www.snopes.com/college/admin/cakesale.asp>

------
ff0066mote
You can still get hanged for stealing somebody's horse from where it is tied-
up outside of a saloon in New Hampshire.

------
lurkinggrue
Damn, I want cakes and ale now.

